
Bay Area Transit Agencies Among Several to Recieve Billions in State Funds - jseliger
https://www.sfgate.com/news/bayarea/article/Bay-Area-Transit-Agencies-Among-Several-To-12871351.php
======
jseliger
Now if only those funds were combined with more housing at transit sites:
[https://reason.com/volokh/2018/04/22/the-failure-of-
californ...](https://reason.com/volokh/2018/04/22/the-failure-of-california-
bill-827-and-t)

